# hair and fingernails



## eah22 (Apr 5, 2007)

I was diagnosed nearly a year ago and am still on only 75 mc Levothyroxine. My hair is thinner than ever and I have noticed that my fingernails have no half moons and some are parting from the nail bed. I have been told that this can be a sympton of hyperthyroidism but I am being treated for an under-active thyroid. My hair problem may be due to the fact that I am in my seventies, but I am still very upset about it. Any advice would be welcome. My first post- thank you for reading it.


----------

